# Wattco Danish Oil on pine



## Suzanne LaMore (Dec 11, 2019)

I am practicing before I apply a finish on my pine table. I have the watco danish oil in medium. What is the best way to apply? HOw long do I wait before wiping back and before adding another coat. I am still debating whether I just want to use a plain oil like hemp oil, or just polyurethane.  Thanks!


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

Haven’t used Watco oil for quite a few years so I won’t try to give instructions. However, as I recall, they do have instructions on the can - why not follow the manufacturer’s instructions?


----------



## Suzanne LaMore (Dec 11, 2019)

This is my practice with 2 coats. Only concern is faint orange tone in a few areas. Not sure how the whole piece would be. I read directions but it would help to get feedback advice on steps to get best results for a beautiful finish!


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

The blotchy appearance is characteristic of what can happen with soft woods. Applying a wood conditioner first, can help somewhat when staining but I have no idea how that would work with an oil finish like Watco. I’ve only used Watco oil on hard woods like teak, oak, and walnut.


----------



## RNrunner (Dec 12, 2019)

I didn’t sand it as smooth as possible like the tv stand that I have been prepping/sanding so that may be why it looked somewhat blotchy. I didn’t think it was particularly blotchy but noticed some small areas that took on a gold or orange tint. That is what I want to avoid or minimize. I also thought about trying hemp oil. Have you ever tried it on raw wood?


----------



## GeneT (Feb 24, 2014)

IMHO Danish oil is not the best finish for pine due to the resins in the wood. You may end up with splotchy areas because the resins will prevent the oil from penetrating in some areas while being absorbed in others. Wood conditioner will help prevent that but then the oil will only sit on the surface. You will be better off using a gel stain.


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

*Go gel stain*

I have done a lot on soft pine. My last project i used a gel stain let that dry a day and then polyurethane ,,came out great ...simple for sure process with soft woods.


----------



## RNrunner (Dec 12, 2019)

I have never used gel stain, but from what I've seen I haven't really liked it because it looks more like paint. Do you have any pics? What brand/colors do you use? I have seen the regular stains used on pine where it's looked good, but I've also seen a lot that don't. I was thinking of trying hemp oil. Any experience with that?


----------



## RNrunner (Dec 12, 2019)

I have never tried gel stain, but the one's I've seen usually look more like paint.


----------



## GeneT (Feb 24, 2014)

I have never heard of hemp oil being used as a wood finish. Also, Danish oil is not enough by itself as a finish for a table. and even if you went with a gel stain you would want to top coat it with something like polyurethane. If you go to a woodworking store like Woodcraft they will have samples of different woods with gel coat.


----------



## RNrunner (Dec 12, 2019)

I realize that I would need to put a top coat. Hemp oil is sold by some paint companies and can be used instead of a stain or as a sealer over paint. Wise owl, Miss Mustard Seed, and Fusion Mineral paint all make hemp seed oil. I have never tried any of them yet but people seem to like them. I found that the Danish oil i bought was a lot like the special walnut by minwax...some of the lines in the wood took on an orange tint, so I don't think I will go with either of these. I guess I will do some experimenting to see what works. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## RNrunner (Dec 12, 2019)

Do you happen to have any pics where you used the gel stain on pine?


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I use Watco Danish oil on some of my work and I like it, but I would not use it on a table or any surface that will get lots of use. A good polyurethane is the best way for a table top and today, the water based polys are very good. They are easy to work with and have very little odor.


Danish oils are not a very hard finish but I like it because it brings out the natural color and texture of the woods. The best thing about the Danish oils is that if the surface gets damaged from minor scratches or spills (not deep damage but surface damage) you can sand out the damage and reapply a matching oil and it will blend in with the old finish.


----------



## RNrunner (Dec 12, 2019)

Which danish oil do you typically use? I tried the medium walnut and it brought out some of the orange in the wood which I didn't like.


----------

